# rusty key



## padigger12983 (Jan 18, 2012)

what is the best way to clean this key


----------



## The Can Kid (Jan 18, 2012)

What is it made of? You could try soaking it in some CLR, but keep an eye on it! I left an old car emblem in CLR for too long, and it turned orange. But that was several weeks soaking in the stuff. I forgot it was there.[&:]

 If the key is corroded, and it looks like it is, CLR will help it. If it's rusty, try some Oxalic acid (at your local pool supply store,) or some much cheaper and easier Citric Acid, aka lemon juice.
 Cool find!


 -the can kid


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 18, 2012)

thanks i dont know exactly what it is made of maybe brass i guess it doesnt feel like steel its really heavy for a key


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 19, 2012)

i started cleanin the key today with a rust remover and now i can tell for sure that it is a brass key but i still have some rust to get off of it hope to have a new pic up tomorrow


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  padigger12983
> 
> i started cleanin the key today with a rust remover and now i can tell for sure that it is a brass key but i still have some rust to get off of it hope to have a new pic up tomorrow


 I posted on another post the best way to clean this key.. why are you not considering it?


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 20, 2012)

I considered it I just don't have a battery charger of that type yet maybe soon in they future I will find another item of such nature and I will try that method but the fundage I currently do not have


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  padigger12983
> 
> I considered it I just don't have a battery charger of that type yet maybe soon in they future I will find another item of such nature and I will try that method but the fundage I currently do not have


 thrift store has them for less then 3.00


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok ty nvr thought bout looking for one there


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 21, 2012)

finished


----------



## carobran (Jan 22, 2012)

Thats quite an improvement!If you dont mind my asking howd you come across it?


----------



## padigger12983 (Jan 22, 2012)

A friend of mine dug it up and gave it to me


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 1, 2012)

key came out gorgeous, nice job.  What did you use?  I have a few to clean and would like to replicate your process... if you wouldn't mind...


----------



## padigger12983 (Feb 2, 2012)

a tooth brush, zep commercial professional strength calcium, lime, & rust remover, and brasso to finish also send some pics when u finish them


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 2, 2012)

thanks, again nice job


----------



## padigger12983 (Feb 2, 2012)

thank u im currently workin on some new pieces i found ill post them later


----------

